# This is just to much



## drovecrazy (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey everyone I have been looking at things posted and finally decided that I should just jump in maybe someone can give me some advice because the doctors have been no help.I was told 8weeks ago that I have IBS and this came on the heels of having my gallbladder taken out because they thought that was my problem and while I do believe that it was some of my problem it was not all of it.Ok I will start at the beginning about 2 years ago I started having stomach issues they did all kinds of tests but never came up with anything except that with a lot of stress that I was depressed but they didn't get the fact that I was depressed because I was constantly dealing with stomach issues. So this year I ended up in the ER with stomach pain and what the ER doc thought was a heart attack but they said it was my gallbladder so two days later to surgery I went and for two weeks after that I thought that had been my problem the whole time I could eat what ever I wanted I was having no stomach pain and had more energy than I had in 2 years. Then came the worst stomach pain I had since I had my kids they felt like labor pains and then it felt as if I was smothering and my heart started palpating my husband once again runs me to the ER and once again they think I am having a heart attack because of the pressure in my chest I was hooked to the EKG again and nothing. So they gave me what they said was a GI cocktail and within minutes it was over after burping so loud that I wanted to crawl under the bed. The doc gave me some meds and told me I was having a re-flux attack and sent me home I was good for about 4 days and it came back this has went on for weeks I have been in the ER 7 times in the last 11 weeks I was seeing a GI doc but he was coming up with no answers so my PCP sent me to another one and after looking over everything he told me I have IBS these attacks are getting more frequent and lasting for days at a time I can not eat anything but applesauce and I can drink water and cran-apple juice and if I do eat anything else I blow up like a balloon and look like I am pregnant and I assure you I am not. LOL! but in the mean time my labs are all over the place and I have lost 60 pounds in the last 11 weeks not that losing weight is a bad thing but I would not recommend this diet it truly stinks and the pressure is unbearable I constantly feel as if I am having a heart attack with the sweats and all and the constant feeling that I need to go to the bathroom I just cant seem to function and I am a mom of 2 one is special needs and I started back to college with a full class load and I just cant seem to do anything but lay here and hurt none of the meds they gave me are working and I just cant seem to function does anyone have a suggestion.Please!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try a probiotic.. a good one like Align or Culterelle.. etc.. Give that a try for several weeks.Also try to use some digestive enzymes and an anti-gas product WITH your meals.


----------

